# I whipped out the old N64



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 20, 2009)

And I started playing Ocarina of Time. Talk about some serious nostalgia!!! I still had my old save from when I was 9 or 10 years old. I really brought me back to my childhood. Its so much more than a game to me. After getting a couple of the spiritual stones, I realized that this game is the greatest game I have ever played.

Anyone else have an old game that means alot to you?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 20, 2009)

That was one of the best games I've ever played in my life 

The music and the sounds make you immediately go into a different world, very submersie game, brilliant story


----------



## Jogeta (Sep 20, 2009)

sonic 2 is the one for me!
the first time going down the huge slope on the second level and having sonic go so fast that the screen couldn't keep up was an astonishing moment - blew my tiny mind!


----------



## Mikey6119x (Sep 20, 2009)

Me and my brother were around the same age (i think) when that came out and we used to play it allllllll the time.. I totally remember it!

What a great game : )


----------



## I_infect (Sep 20, 2009)

I love the n64... i need to get another. I dug goldeneye, and star wars racer.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Sep 20, 2009)

I_infect said:


> I love the n64... i need to get another. I dug goldeneye, and star wars racer.



Fuckin Pod racer was the shit! I still have my N64 and some games just no controllers. I lent them to my buddy after I got bored with it and never got them back.


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 20, 2009)

okami


----------



## I_infect (Sep 20, 2009)

Heavy Ed said:


> Fuckin Pod racer was the shit! I still have my N64 and some games just no controllers. I lent them to my buddy after I got bored with it and never got them back.



That was the only system to have that game too. I miss it. Wayne's might have some. There's always ebay too man


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 20, 2009)

I still play OoT from Time to Time 

only game that I've played that comes close is Twilight Princess, which was a little weird but a seriously epic game nonetheless.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 20, 2009)

N64 and zelda is the best game ever
iv gotten stuck on the shadow temple tho


----------



## sami (Sep 20, 2009)

OoT was great! I recently beat it for the first time several months ago. Gonna wait before I play it again.

My question is: Where is this Ocarina of "Time"? I mean, you have one but you don't manipulate time with it. 




Empryrean said:


> okami



inorite?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 20, 2009)

TimSE said:


> N64 and zelda is the best game ever
> iv gotten stuck on the shadow temple tho



which bit?


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 20, 2009)

sami said:


> OoT was great! I recently beat it for the first time several months ago. Gonna wait before I play it again.
> 
> My question is: Where is this Ocarina of "Time"? I mean, you have one but you don't manipulate time with it.
> 
> ...



Indeed 
capcom doesn't want an okami 2 though


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 20, 2009)

sami said:


> OoT was great! I recently beat it for the first time several months ago. Gonna wait before I play it again.
> 
> My question is: Where is this Ocarina of "Time"? I mean, you have one but you don't manipulate time with it.



it's the Ocarina of Time because you need it to play the Song of Time so you can open the door to the Sacred Realm and travel foward in time to save Hyrule


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 20, 2009)

One night every other weeked or so my old high school friends and I get together and play 64 games like Smash, Mario Party 2 &3, Goldeneye and whatever else other people bring all night.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 20, 2009)

N64 was the fucking shit. My last band and I used to get drunk and play the shit out of some N64 after practice a few nights a week in the band room. Great fun.

Some of my favorites are OoT, Perfect Dark (PERFECT FUCKING DARK!!!!!), Banjo Kazooie, Banjo Tooie (check out the music from these games - epic as horse tits), Castlevania (the first one, I think.. but come on, Castlevania is metal as fucking all hell), Goldeneye, The World is Not Enough, Diddy Kong Racing, Wrestlemania 2000 and the other WWF THQ game (these were loads of fun).. there's more but I can't remember.


----------



## sami (Sep 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it's the Ocarina of Time because you need it to play the Song of Time so you can open the door to the Sacred Realm and travel foward in time to save Hyrule



ahh grasshoppa!


----------



## MFB (Sep 20, 2009)

This is the same reason I bought a used PSX so I could play my old nostalgia games. Legend of Dragoon, FFVIII, Metal Gear Solid, oh the memories.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm one of the sad people that went ahead and completed OoT at 100%, full hearts and all. Worse is that I did it 6 times straight. 



Oh and, mrmrmrmrmrm rmrmrmrmr mrmrmrmmr rmrmrmrmrmr mrmrmmrmrmr! *



* Translation: Okami is major WIN!"



As for the question as what game I get the nostalgia... too many. But since we're talking about N64, there's one game that's not OoT or MM that was pure awesome = MYSTICAL NINJA STARRING GOEMON!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 20, 2009)

MFB said:


> This is the same reason I bought a used PSX so I could play my old nostalgia games. Legend of Dragoon, FFVIII, Metal Gear Solid, oh the memories.



This deserves a whole other thread - FFVII and FFVIII in particular have my heart for eternity. I just picked up a PSP to play on my downtime at work and I've been tearing through FFTactics  and Castlevania: Symphony of the Night


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 20, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Perfect Dark (PERFECT FUCKING DARK!!!!!)



Ah man, so glad someone else mentioned that. I spent weeks of my childhood on that game..


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 20, 2009)

Perfect Dark was sweet until the last 2 missions where you fight the aliens, they were pretty gash I thought.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Perfect Dark was sweet until the last 2 missions where you fight the aliens, they were pretty gash I thought.



Kinda true, but the multiplayer with bots was so ridiculously good..


----------



## MFB (Sep 20, 2009)

Not to mention Perfect Dark Zero is a fucking abomination to the series


----------



## ToniS (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh yes, Ocarina is the best game of all time. 

Perfect Dark and Goldeneye were awesome aswell, countless hours playing those games.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 21, 2009)

Ocarina of time is pretty god damn awesome, and easily the best game on N64. That said, i'm atrociously bad at it... like, unbelievably, horrendously bad. It took me 3 years to figure out how to get past the fucking Deku tree for gods sake  After i figured that one out, i got stuck in the next mission (the one in the waterfall...) and gave up.

Love it, but suck at it. Apparently Mischa's mind is only good for mindless violence.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 21, 2009)

Majora's Mask is my personal favourite, but OoT is a definite classic. Playing through it right now, actually, as I picked up the special edition of Wind Waker for Gamecube that comes with OoT and OoT: Master Quest on the bonus disc. Good times



Empryrean said:


> capcom doesn't want an okami 2 though



Google "Okamiden" and prepare to be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 21, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Google "Okamiden" and prepare to be pleasantly surprised


 

While it's DS only, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 21, 2009)

Jogeta said:


> sonic 2 is the one for me!
> the first time going down the huge slope on the second level and having sonic go so fast that the screen couldn't keep up was an astonishing moment - blew my tiny mind!


Yeah I pwn massively at all the old sonic games.
I used to go faster than than it could scroll constantly.

On the N64, my favorite game ever was Mario World 64.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 21, 2009)

^ I _loved_ the Mario 64 game. So much fun  My _least_ favorite N64 game was that Donkey Kong abomination


----------



## Arminius (Sep 21, 2009)

Star fox 64
Zelda oot & mj
star wars racer
goldeneye
pokemon snap
banjo kazooie
pilotwings 64
megaman 64


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 21, 2009)

I played the shit out of San Francisco Rush, Goldeneye (mainly 4 player, Archives, Proximity mines/Rockets/Slaps ), Wayne Gretzky's 3D Hockey (insane 4 player action) and a few others which escape me, such as those wrestling games like Revenge, etc... The absolute worst game on the N64 was the very first game I bought, MRC - or for the people who escaped its wrath, Multi Racing Championship. Horrendous racing game.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 21, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ I _loved_ the Mario 64 game. So much fun  My _least_ favorite N64 game was that Donkey Kong abomination


 
Heresy! That game was bomb too.


----------



## Mikey6119x (Sep 21, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> I played the shit out of San Francisco Rush, Goldeneye (mainly 4 player, Archives, Proximity mines/Rockets/Slaps ), Wayne Gretzky's 3D Hockey (insane 4 player action) and a few others which escape me, such as those wrestling games like Revenge, etc... The absolute worst game on the N64 was the very first game I bought, MRC - or for the people who escaped its wrath, Multi Racing Championship. Horrendous racing game.




ahhhh yes slaps! wheres the golden gun for some single shot action haha

and i was just going to bring up the hockey game! i just remember every game me and my friends trying to start fights and always pushing the goalie till he would finally fight back


----------



## sami (Sep 21, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Google "Okamiden" and prepare to be pleasantly surprised



OH SHI~

now I need a DS, stat!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm extremely nostalgic about Secret of Mana for whatever reason.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 21, 2009)

I remember being about 14 when Ocarina of Time came out. I knew my parents were going to buy it for me for Christmas, but it came out about a month before that and all the kids on my school bus already had it and were talking about the water temple and horseback archery and all of that. Man, talk about an agonizing wait. It was definitely worth it though. OOT is the best game of all time in my book. The only other game that ranks even close for me is Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 21, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Heresy! That game was bomb too.



I'm with Mischa on this one, I hated it!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 21, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I'm extremely nostalgic about Secret of Mana for whatever reason.


 
THIS 

And pretty much every Square and Enix RPG during the SNES golden age (FF6, Chrono Trigger, Mana 2, Treasure Hunter G). Plenty. 

Hell, practically everything on the SNES for me really.


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 21, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Majora's Mask is my personal favourite, but OoT is a definite classic. Playing through it right now, actually, as I picked up the special edition of Wind Waker for Gamecube that comes with OoT and OoT: Master Quest on the bonus disc. Good times
> 
> 
> 
> Google "Okamiden" and prepare to be pleasantly surprised



I think my pants are gonna explode


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 22, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Heresy! That game was bomb too.




But hey, not everyone likes everything.
It was a good system though.


----------



## Bungle (Sep 23, 2009)

Goldeneye was, is and always will be _the _FPS. The multiplayer is so fucking good.

I actually bought a new N64 controller earlier in the year because the analogue stick on the ones I had were rat-shit (no surprises). The one I bought off eBay supposedly had a firm analogue stick, needless to say I was most excited until it arrived and realised it was just as shitty as the ones I already had. Cunts!

Got to say that the only criticism I had with the N64 was the analogue stick. Other than that, they were perfect.


----------



## Randy (Sep 23, 2009)

Shadows of the Empire...


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Sep 23, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm one of the sad people that went ahead and completed OoT at 100%, full hearts and all. Worse is that I did it 6 times straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that game is epic epic epic, I rented it one weekend, finished it, some months later, I rented it again just to replay it again, and it was hard as hell, I always got beat in the robot fight to the giant peach


----------



## sami (Sep 23, 2009)

I never played Mystical Ninja on 64. Didn't know there was one. The SNES version was fun.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 23, 2009)

sami said:


> I never played Mystical Ninja on 64. Didn't know there was one. The SNES version was fun.


 
There were 2. The first was epic 3D goodness. The second was harder but more akin to the SNES versions, being 2D. 

And you gotta love the intro:


----------



## Bungle (Sep 23, 2009)

Brewtal_Damage said:


> I always got beat in the robot fight to the giant peach


 New sig anybody?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 24, 2009)

Bungle said:


> New sig anybody?


I have copied it into my big text file of sigs for future use.
There's some funny shit in there.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 24, 2009)

Randy said:


> Shadows of the Empire...



No doubt - this game DID rule. When I first played it, I didn't even like Star Wars and I thought it ruled. I've since fell for the epicness of the series, though.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 25, 2009)

Oooh I forgot about that one.
It is indeed epic!!


----------



## Bungle (Sep 25, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1671745 said:


> I have copied it into my big text file of sigs for future use.
> There's some funny shit in there.


Future use? You're not even using one now 

Perfect Dark was pretty fuckin sweet too, but it didn't quite exceed GoldenEye in my opinion. Star Wars Pod Racer (or whatever the fuck it was called), christ I spent some hours on that one too. =D


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 26, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Future use? You're not even using one now


No I am using a sig now. Sigs only show up on your first post of any page of a thread, they aren't put on every post. Scroll up and see it for yourself.


----------



## Daiephir (Sep 30, 2009)

I think it would be an awesome move from any game making companie if they redid those classics with todays graphic, like OoT on every consoles, the Castlevanias, FF7 and all of the others that I missed.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I just "whipped out the N64" and could not help myself.
I certainly have not lost my goldeneye skills! I was unbeatable during my school days...I'm the kind of person that slides around everywhere, and runs to the respawn point to kill them again before they get a weapon haha!
Going to be playing Carmaggedon later...This is such an epic console!!


----------



## Thep (Aug 7, 2010)

While we are at it, my favorites were Quest 64, Pokemon Snap, Diddy Kong Racing, and Super Mario. Damn though, no mention of Mortal Kombat?!?! That was the shit!

I remember this one, I'm not completely sure, but it might have been called Rage. You played these huge animal monsters and you just go around destroying the city.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 7, 2010)

Thep said:


> While we are at it, my favorites were Quest 64, Pokemon Snap, Diddy Kong Racing, and Super Mario. Damn though, no mention of Mortal Kombat?!?! That was the shit!
> 
> I remember this one, I'm not completely sure, but it might have been called Rage. You played these huge animal monsters and you just go around destroying the city.



It was called Primal Rage and iirc it was made by midway it was kind of like a weird cross between Mortal Kombat and a Godzilla movie.


----------



## MFB (Aug 7, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> It was called Primal Rage and iirc it was made by midway it was kind of like a weird cross between Mortal Kombat and a Godzilla movie.



You forgot the part where you said how fucking awesome it was


----------



## _detox (Aug 7, 2010)

This thread just prompted me to download Majora's Mask off the Wii Marketplace. STOKED!


----------



## GazPots (Aug 8, 2010)

Either my n64 is broke or the graphics are a lot shitter than i remember they were. 


Edit - and that controller layout is such a mindfuck after years of xbox layout.


----------



## clouds (Aug 8, 2010)

Imo, Super Mario 64 was probably the best N64 game. Diddy Kong Racing and Killer Instinct were both also awesome, but the latter originally came out on the SNES (which was and is superior to the N64 ).


----------



## Joose (Aug 8, 2010)

This thread made me bust mine out this morning. After so many years of Xbox, that controller was ridiculous! Played some Majora's Mask, Donkey Kong 64, 1080, Wave Race, XG2 (most fast paced racing game ever!), Star Wars: Rogue Squadron (I still remembered the cheats to fly the Naboo Starfighter and Millenium Falcon) and of course... Goldeneye!


----------



## GazPots (Aug 8, 2010)

yeah i think mine is borked somehow. The graphics are so stuttery it's borerline unplayable yet i don't remember it being that bad upon first launch.


Golden eye and Perfect Dark FTW!


----------



## spattergrind (Aug 8, 2010)

+1 on

GoldenEye
Perfect Dark

awesome multiplayer sessions!
They need to bring back that mentality of the multiplayer in games...


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Aug 8, 2010)

Ocarina of time and nfl blitz 2000!!! I still play them until this very day.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 8, 2010)

Come on guise, banjo kazooie and banjo tooie were absolutely unreal! Without walkthroughs, they both take about 35-40 hours to collect absolutely everything. Epic games.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 8, 2010)

Mario World 64.
One of the best reasons to get/have a N64

I just wish on the cube and the wii that they'd have a follow up to this.
There have been other just wonderful Mario games, but none of them have been simply mario in 3D.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 9, 2010)

Conkers Bad Fur Day.

I haven't played that in fucking years, awesome, awesome game


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Aug 9, 2010)

*Politely points out that the N64 Lord_Elixer's been playing is *MINE** 

Ocarina of Time & Majora's Mask are awesome on the N64, but I have both on my Zelda Collector's Edition for the gamecube, so don't really need to play them on the '64...controller is less confusing hah.

Perfect Dark = epic, as is Goldeneye
Banjo Kazooie = frustratingly difficult in an awesome way (on the same par as DonkeyKong 64)

But one of my faves (after zelda or shooting games...lol) has to be *LYLAT WARS* 
_
 old skool gaming is soooooooo hot. _


----------



## MFB (Aug 9, 2010)

Playing Ocarina of Time on the computer is a bit of a pain in the ass  I never think "Hey I need to block, let me hold my T key down!" its always "OHGODPANICICANTBLOCKWHATKEYDIDIASSIGNTOIT?!"

I miss you N64 controller


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 9, 2010)

MFB said:


> Playing Ocarina of Time on the computer is a bit of a pain in the ass  I never think "Hey I need to block, let me hold my T key down!" its always "OHGODPANICICANTBLOCKWHATKEYDIDIASSIGNTOIT?!"
> 
> I miss you N64 controller



 This. 1000%

I have trouble playing Mario 64 because i can't "sneak" past the big black dog thins by gently pushing the control stick


----------



## Harry (Aug 10, 2010)

Lord_Elixer said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but I just "whipped out the N64" and could not help myself.
> I certainly have not lost my goldeneye skills! I was unbeatable during my school days...I'm the kind of person that slides around everywhere, and runs to the respawn point to kill them again before they get a weapon haha!
> Going to be playing Carmaggedon later...This is such an epic console!!



Ah man, me and one of my buddies always used to play Goldeneye back about 7-8 years ago.
Probably one of the best games on N64.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 14, 2010)

I remember GoldenEye, but I also remember not liking it as much as other people did... Nowadays I can't even _play_ FPS' on the N64, because I simply cannot stand using only one joystick... Fuck. That.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 18, 2010)

MFB said:


> Playing Ocarina of Time on the computer is a bit of a pain in the ass  I never think "Hey I need to block, let me hold my T key down!" its always "OHGODPANICICANTBLOCKWHATKEYDIDIASSIGNTOIT?!"
> 
> I miss you N64 controller



I feel your pain, except my block button is the plus key on the number pad.


----------



## Jayystew (Sep 4, 2010)

Man San Fransisco Rush and Goldeneye bring me waaay back. It was my older brothers system him being around 16 or 17 at the time and me being 6 or 7. Me and him, even my two older sisters at times, would play Goldeneye all the time. Good times. I'm now going to be 18 in a few days. 

Didn't San Fransisco Rush have a lvl that was like all ramps and your car could have wings or something like that?

Oh and Mario64 was the shit too haha


----------

